# Titan ED655 vs Graco GX19



## Pierson Painting (Mar 25, 2011)

Was looking into getting a Graco GX19 to fill the void between my Fuji Q4 Hvlp, Graco hand held and Titan 440. I want something that I can do the occasional cabinet job and not have to dilute for example Emerald w/urethane to run through the Fuji. I first saw the GX19 thinking that would be great, gravity fed, no dilution, easy clean. Then came across the Titan ED655, about the same thing except not a piston but diaphragm. Would also use for trim, garage doors or multiple doors. Looking for any input. Not much for info on the Titan ED655.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

I do have to wonder about the move back to diaphram pumps.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

ED655 for the win. I have three. They are awesome for all things small. Garage door with 25'. Cabinets with 25-75. But that's a little long for anything else.


----------



## juanvaldez (Sep 7, 2019)

Ed655 2 of em here! One for clears and one for colors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pierson Painting (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for reply. What do you mean by "Cabinets with 25-75"?


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

Pierson Painting said:


> Thanks for reply. What do you mean by "Cabinets with 25-75"?


Length of hose


----------



## Pierson Painting (Mar 25, 2011)

Ya, I figured that out just after I posted the question.


----------



## Pierson Painting (Mar 25, 2011)

Well I got the Titan ED655 sprayer. Used it to spray some Solo on trim before painting walls, nice not much for overspray. Next will be spraying kitchen cabinets. Still takes some time to clean up, but much easier that the 440.


----------

